# Chrisman



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Since I am always looking at pictures of pretty puppies online, I noticed that Chrisman now has a second location in FL. 

Does anyone know the details of this? Like are they in FL during the winter time and in NY during the summer? 

Now Two Locations:

Stroudsburg, Pennsylvania (only 90 minutes from Manhattan)

and

Vero Beach, Florida (only 45 minutes from West Palm Beach and 90
minutes from Disney/Orlando)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When I met Chris he told me that he was going to Florida. I wasn't sure how imminent it was but I think PA winters were getting to he and Manny. Not sure if he will split time between both places (winter/summer) or if that's temporary until they sell their house in PA. I didn't see packing cartons around or furniture missing. Didn't get that much of the lowdown since it was first time we met and I was concentrating and bedazzled by Tyler. :wub: Maybe someone else knows more.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm a little confused, I always thought Chrisman was in NJ?
Were they always in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 15 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840390


> When I met Chris he told me that he was going to Florida. I wasn't sure how imminent it was but I think PA winters were getting to he and Manny. Not sure if he will split time between both places (winter/summer) or if that's temporary until they sell their house in PA. I didn't see packing cartons around or furniture missing. Didn't get that much of the lowdown since it was first time we met and I was concentrating and bedazzled by Tyler. :wub: Maybe someone else knows more.[/B]


It's such a small world. I was born in E. Stroudsburg and lived in Stroudsburg until I moved to Washington, D.C. after I graduated from high school. So, that was my hometown. I was hoping to get up to Stroudsburg and meet them ... but, I won't be able to make it up there for a while. I'm guessing one reason they might be moving is because of the weather.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My parents live in Vero Beach, they must be doing well for themselves it's a very nice place to be.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Oct 15 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840403


> I'm a little confused, I always thought Chrisman was in NJ?
> Were they always in Pennsylvania?[/B]


They're literally minutes from the border of New Jersey in PA, just over the Delaware Water Gap (which is nowhere near Delaware up there


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 15 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840448


> My parents live in Vero Beach, they must be doing well for themselves it's a very nice place to be.[/B]


Yes, I was just checking the Vero Beach site. It looks beautiful there. I'm even looking at houses there now! I've had my hubby going back and forth looking at virtual tours of homes in Vero Beach with me.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Based on the weather we are having in the tri-state right now, I can't blame them for wanting to move to Florida!  

This is actually the first I've heard of a possible second location too.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 15 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840455


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Oct 15 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840403





> I'm a little confused, I always thought Chrisman was in NJ?
> Were they always in Pennsylvania?[/B]


They're literally minutes from the border of New Jersey in PA, just over the Delaware Water Gap (which is nowhere near Delaware up there
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! I don't know why I always though Chrisman was in West Orange. Although that's not really a spectacular area, make sense they would be in PA.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Man, it seems all the breeders are up north or on the opposite coasts...those of us living in the middle of the country have a tough time finding them without having quite a drive or a flight ahead of us. Luckily, we DO have Verandah Maltese right here in east Texas just minutes from my home!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (almitra @ Oct 16 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840596


> Man, it seems all the breeders are up north or on the opposite coasts...those of us living in the middle of the country have a tough time finding them without having quite a drive or a flight ahead of us. Luckily, we DO have Verandah Maltese right here in east Texas just minutes from my home! [/B]



Texas, Oklahoma and Louisiana have great breeders. Divine, Pashes, Tajon, Rhapsody...all very reputable and their dogs have
beautiful pedigrees. There may be even a few more I'm forgetting.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 16 2009, 05:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840514


> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 15 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840448





> My parents live in Vero Beach, they must be doing well for themselves it's a very nice place to be.[/B]


Yes, I was just checking the Vero Beach site. It looks beautiful there. I'm even looking at houses there now! I've had my hubby going back and forth looking at virtual tours of homes in Vero Beach with me.  
[/B][/QUOTE]


If you decide to spend some time there let me know and I'll give you the list of restaraunts and stuff that my parents love - and that I love. PM me if you want more info my parents have been there for 10 years and I have been there quite a lot.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 16 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840604


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 16 2009, 05:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840514





> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 15 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840448





> My parents live in Vero Beach, they must be doing well for themselves it's a very nice place to be.[/B]


Yes, I was just checking the Vero Beach site. It looks beautiful there. I'm even looking at houses there now! I've had my hubby going back and forth looking at virtual tours of homes in Vero Beach with me.  
[/B][/QUOTE]


If you decide to spend some time there let me know and I'll give you the list of restaraunts and stuff that my parents love - and that I love. PM me if you want more info my parents have been there for 10 years and I have been there quite a lot.
[/B][/QUOTE]

maybe one will stay in Pa and the other in Fl


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Oct 15 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840403


> I'm a little confused, I always thought Chrisman was in NJ?
> Were they always in Pennsylvania?[/B]


A long while back they lived in NJ. But they have been in PA for many years.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 15 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840217


> Since I am always looking at pictures of pretty puppies online, I noticed that Chrisman now has a second location in FL.
> 
> Does anyone know the details of this? * Like are they in FL during the winter time and in NY during the summer? *
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 15 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840217


> Since I am always looking at pictures of pretty puppies online, I noticed that Chrisman now has a second location in FL.
> 
> Does anyone know the details of this? Like are they in FL during the winter time and in NY during the summer?
> 
> ...


Chris and Manny live in Pa. and winter in FL now. There having a great time furniture shopping and decorating the new place. Power washing yesterday...LOL. It's a beautiful home. They sent me a virtual tour. They will do well with their Malts there. I live in the Northwest and know the winters can get pretty bad, maybe FL someday....
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (notori @ Nov 3 2009, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846948


> QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 15 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840217





> Since I am always looking at pictures of pretty puppies online, I noticed that Chrisman now has a second location in FL.
> 
> Does anyone know the details of this? Like are they in FL during the winter time and in NY during the summer?
> 
> ...


Chris and Manny live in Pa. and winter in FL now. There having a great time furniture shopping and decorating the new place. Power washing yesterday...LOL. It's a beautiful home. They sent me a virtual tour. They will do well with their Malts there. I live in the Northwest and know the winters can get pretty bad, maybe FL someday....
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]


bump..They are snowbirds...not selling their home. Having fun in Vero beach. Chris isn't very fond of the snow. Nothing will change. It's business as usual for them. They have their prized pups with them.


----------

